
Oracle to Supreme Court: Google Copyright Breach Knocked It Out of Smartphones - mindcrime
https://developers.slashdot.org/story/19/03/28/1529250/oracle-tells-supreme-court-google-copyright-breach-knocked-it-out-of-smartphone-market
======
AnimalMuppet
This appears to be the source link: [https://www.crn.com/news/mobility/oracle-
tells-supreme-court...](https://www.crn.com/news/mobility/oracle-tells-
supreme-court-google-copyright-breach-knocked-it-out-of-smartphone-market)

Apparently this is just Oracle's filing on why the Supreme Court should
decline to hear the appeal, letting the lower court ruling stand. That lower
court ruling says that APIs are copyrightable, which would be a rather radical
change to what we assumed the legal landscape for software was.

~~~
mindcrime
_This appears to be the source link_

It is, but it was submitted earlier (by someone else) and went to [dead]
status for some reason. Maybe the domain? Not sure. Anyway, I figured linking
to the /. discussion was as good ans anything else, if people are actually
interested in this.

